
Ask HN: API gateway with integrated billing? - gduverger
I built a REST API for a microservice. I now need to charge clients to access it. I would like to use a hosted service instead of building API gateway functionalities myself. The main feature I need is the ability to set up a pricing plan, have clients pay for it, and let the gateway enforce rates and limits.<p>I looked at the following services: Kong Community Edition, Amazon API Gateway, 3scale API Management Platform, TIBCO Mashery API Gateway, Apigee API Management, Tyk… It doesn&#x27;t look like any of those companies include billing out-of-the-box. (Amazon seems to be the closer one by offering access to its marketplace.)<p>Am I missing this feature in any of the options mentioned above? If not, is there another solution for it out there? Anything else that you would recommend?<p>Thanks!
======
hirstys
Hi

Charging for access to your API is possible with Tyk Pro, including the free
edition.

Approach: Setup API in dashboard Create policies for the API (encapsulate rate
limit, quota, access rights into something like bronze, silver, gold, etc)
Publish policies to Developer Portal Use dashboard to Select a custom flow for
policy access approval. Point that flow at your billing platform, stripe or
whatever.

Now when a developer reaches your portal and requests access to one of your
policies, you collect the data you want and hand them off to stripe to confirm
payment for that policy, then the callback from stripe allows portal to issue
access to the policy.

All about the policies - Hope that helps.

James

